# apk downloaded itself + can not update opera.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm using android for two weeks now. I didn't use the default browser before today. I only used opera or chrome. So by curiosity I opened the default browser today and it opened the 'store' website of my phone-maker. I meant that was not the official site but it was their site dedicated for games, ringtones etc. So it opened itself and within a moment an apk file started downloading itself. I had 3G on, so it took only few seconds and also I didn't know how to stop the download... But as soon as it finished downloading, I deleted it. Then ran avast check and it found nothing. What was that? Any idea?
I was reading somewhere it can be done by an ad or something....
BTW it was called 'sevenpro prak...' Something like that.

2. My phone came with opera mini built in. I saw in play store, an update is available for it but when I install the update it gives me the following error [screenshot] But it can't be uninstalled. It's built-in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try checking the settings in opera for updating Opera Help: Auto-Update
This was all I could find on your apk question.

Description

Android Seven- Next Generation Free Launcher
Enjoy the real look and feel of Windows 7 on your Android phone. The real interface HOME SCREEN with all features that are must for a Launcher.
It has more features than others available launchers in the market like SPB Shell or ADW Launcher.
FEATURES for Android 7 as follows:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Did you try checking the settings in opera for updating Opera Help: Auto-Update
> This was all I could find on your apk question.
> 
> Description
> ...


I guess that's for desktop version. Anyways there is no update related option in my opera settings.

And I don't care what the apk was about.. The strange thing is that it started downloading automatically and I want to be assured somehow that it couldn't and didn't harm my system anyways...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Calm, if you did not install it and have deleted it, then you should have no problem, some of those sites have a very hair trigger like interface, and just a light tap could set of the download. I am not saying you did anything just that it is easy to barely touch and have the darn thing start.
As for opera mini the folks here might have more info on updating or uninstalling Opera Mini - Opera Forums


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it could have been coincidence that there was an app update at around the same time you open the browser.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Calm, if you did not install it and have deleted it, then you should have no problem, some of those sites have a very hair trigger like interface, and just a light tap could set of the download. I am not saying you did anything just that it is easy to barely touch and have the darn thing start.
> As for opera mini the folks here might have more info on updating or uninstalling Opera Mini - Opera Forums


I see. That can be. The site was pretty crowded. Okay then. 
And i will check the forum. Thank you.



sobeit said:


> it could have been coincidence that there was an app update at around the same time you open the browser.


Nah that didn't seem like an update...
That's why we need adblockers. But I heard developers strongly oppose it...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can get ad block don't know if it works on opera but you can check by googling


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I already downloaded adblock. Playstore doesn't provide it though. Go from Adblock's site. But was thinking installing it will hamper any function of the internal apps because some of them are based on ads. And probably that's the only reason Playstore does not allow adblock...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check out some of the image blockers addons. it will take care of a lot of ads.


----------

